# Sounds für Chat-Programm oder Mail-Client



## Daxi (29. August 2003)

Hallo!

Ich suche geeignete Sounds für ein Chatprogramm (ich nehme Miranda) oder einen Mail-Client.
Ich bräuchte sowohl Klänge (z.B. für eine eingegangene Message) als auch Vocals so wie "User online" etc.
Kennt von euch jemand gute Seiten dazu?

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.


----------

